#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  goedkoop bruidsboeket nodig?

## sisibridalflowers

Salam,

Ben je op zoek een mooie maar betaalbare bruidsboeket? Dan ben je bij Sisi Bridal Flowers op het juiste adres, ik maak al vanaf 25,- een mooie bruidsboeket van rozen op maat.

Voor meer informatie kun je mailen naar [email protected]

----------

